# Emu Amp Simulator for Bass?



## bifurcation (Nov 20, 2019)

I've been looking through the circuit, but does anyone have an idea of the obvious tweaks that would make an *Emu Amp Simulator* focused on bass guitar range?


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Nov 20, 2019)

Do you have a schematic?  The Build Docs are "_coming soon..._"


----------

